

Logos, Flags, and Escutcheons - FailMore
http://www.paul-rand.com/foundation/thoughts_logosflags/#.UU8CgFsaNW0

======
kps
“Not long ago, I offered to make some minor adjustments to the UPS (1961)
logo. This offer was unceremoniously turned down” Paul Rand, 1991

Is it known what changes he proposed? UPS of course dropped Rand's logo in
2003 in favour of a 3D-gradient-swoosh nicknamed the "golden combover".

------
AnthonBerg
DESIGN IS A VEHICLE FOR MEMORY

Beautiful.

